# FS cichlids



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am shutting down my tank so I have this fish for sale all for $20, Reduced all for $15

2.5-3 " x 3 jewels cichlids(red)
4" x 1 jewel cihlids (blue)
1.5-2.5" x5 convicts (smallest to biggest)
5-5.5" x1 Mbuna (looks like Kennyi (Pseudotropheus lombardoi)


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

am interested in the lot but must set up a new tank first. will check back later if they are still around. good luck


----------



## echeero (Apr 27, 2010)

nice group of fish!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

there are well over a hundred species of mbuna
any idea which one?


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> there are well over a hundred species of mbuna
> any idea which one?


looks like Kennyi (Pseudotropheus lombardoi)


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

to d top.....


----------



## byron (Apr 23, 2010)

Im interested in getting only one convict is that ok?


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

got any colorful pink female convicts?

-Mike


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump................


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

good deal for all those fish! I'd take 'em, but i think they'd eat my tetras lol


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

price reduced,all for $15


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

do cichlids BoSSRoSS


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

tothetoptothetop....tothetop


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump............


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top...........


----------

